# 1970 Diamond Jubilee white Varsity



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 19, 2019)

This 1970 popped up a month or so ago.  Not really that interested at first.  Then couple weeks later I kinda remembered it was a one year color on Varsitys for all white (other than Bicentennial)  for the Schwinn 75th Diamond Jubilee so my interest goes up a notch. So do a little research and these seem really uncommon. Only pic I could even find was some momo posted from a old Worthpoint auction.  Interest up a couple more notches. So pulled the trigger and got it.  It had new white tape on it which I liked and then saw the 1970 white Paramount had white tape. Check!  I redid the tape on it and found a ancient piece of white tape in the bars.  Double check.  A good looking bike and a  nice companion to the Bicentennial.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 19, 2019)

Very cool! Very uncommon, but the ugly bi-centennial ones are everywhere! Score!


----------



## Sven (Jun 19, 2019)

Nice score!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 22, 2019)

Super nice example. I don't remember ever seeing one in White, other than the Bi-Cent models. I don't think I've seen the 1961 in White either. The red blue and white checker board seat post decal and white background down tube decal on that must have looked like crap.  lol


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 22, 2019)

Nice find! Never saw one before,just a white Suburban


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 22, 2019)

Whitewalls on a Varsity never looked so good!


----------



## Tim s (Jun 23, 2019)

Nice looking bike. Tim


----------

